# what does it mean?



## tsien (Oct 8, 2004)

"a leg humper", what's a "humper"?

"she has a nice rack", what's a "rack"?

Excuse my poor knowledge of slangs. But I would like to know.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll PM you on these.


----------



## santino (Oct 8, 2004)

I would like to know it too!
hobbes: PM me on these too, thanks


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 8, 2004)

rolls on floor laughing... sorry guys.. and I am glad you trust us enough to ask... but you will be .. um.. something.. when you find out.


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Think you guys could PM Artemis as well?  He's been asking in another thread!


----------



## santino (Oct 8, 2004)

Hobbes has already told me  :LOL: 

Arty is from England right?  :scratch: 
so these words ain't common there


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 8, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> Hobbes has already told me  :LOL:
> 
> Arty is from England right?  :scratch:
> so these words ain't common there




 :lmao: 


md


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 8, 2004)

and while we are at the explanations, someone get MD off my damn leg will ya...


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> and while we are at the explanations, someone get MD off my damn leg will ya...



 :smileys:


----------



## tsien (Oct 8, 2004)

What can I say once humped into enlightenment?

It has left me on the rack :evil:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 8, 2004)

tsien said:
			
		

> What can I say once enlightened?
> 
> It has left me on the rack :evil:



Don't tell MD - the closest he's come to a rack lately was a rack of lamb (resists making kiwi jokes).

 :hug:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 8, 2004)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> tsien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha..thats so true!! :cry: 

md


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2004)

tsien said:
			
		

> "a leg humper", what's a "humper"?
> 
> "she has a nice rack", what's a "rack"?
> 
> Excuse my poor knowledge of slangs. But I would like to know.




American television corrupts another innocent mind.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 8, 2004)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> tsien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tis ok, kiwi jokes are great:

An Aussie, America and Kiwi where all in hot tub at a big tech convention after hours. Each bragged about how great their technology was. All of sudden a mobile rang. 

The aussie put his hand to his mouth and started speaking and then said goodbye. He explained to the others that he had a mobile phone embedded in his palm - it was the latest technology!

Not to be outdone,  a dial was heard coming out the American's mouth, and he called room service for more lobster. That ain't nothing, the yank exclaimed, i've got a phone chip embedded in my tooth.

The kiwi, looking a bit embarrassed excused himself. About 5 minutes later he returned, but there was a long piece of toilet paper dangling from the back of his swimmers...

The Aussie, quick to take the mickey out of his neighbour shouted "Eh, matie, whatcha got coming out of your arse??!"

The kiwi, looked behind him at the toilet paper and said "Well looky here, I  just got a fax!!"


----------



## Karalee (Oct 8, 2004)

:LOL:


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2004)

eeeewwwwwwwhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 8, 2004)

too funny...

I run a forum on my site called the Warbird Information eXchange, or WIX for short and we refer to each others as WIXers. One of our German visiters pointed out the WIX is German sland for mail genitalia and suggested we change it.


----------



## tsien (Oct 9, 2004)

To elevate the style of our discourse firmly to a higher ground, one may sum up the moral of vonnagy's story by remarking, alternatively, that

"All articles that coruscate with resplendence are not truly auriferous."


----------

